
Ask HN: Developer-Focused CRM with a Solid API? - ammmir
I want to integrate a CRM into a SaaS I&#x27;m building - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kvdb.io - but many of the existing solutions are either too complex or don&#x27;t provide a nice enough API. I&#x27;m looking to enable and record events from this kind of workflow:<p>1. User signs up on my site<p>2. User performs an action<p>3. Transactional email is sent<p>4. User clicks a link in the email<p>5. User performs actions in product<p>etc.<p>I&#x27;d like to see all of this activity in my admin piece, in a kind of timeline fashion to enable measuring product engagement and identifying issues (feature use, abandonment, etc.). I&#x27;m not sure if there are third-party services that enable this kind of tracking, but I&#x27;d love to pull all this data into my admin site rather than going to another site to view it, so I can enrich the CRM data with my own. I think I&#x27;d be reasonably happy with an API-only CRM!<p>How&#x27;s everyone else doing customer management and event tracking for their SaaS apps?
======
dstik
We're really happy with Pipedrive
([https://pipedrive.com](https://pipedrive.com)) and they have a great API
(and tons of documentation). They're also more affordable than other CRMs we
evaluated with solid APIs.

------
dyeje
Based on your needs, you can probably build that out yourself relatively easy.
The whole point of CRMs is that they're _not_ developer focused, they're
sales, marketing, etc focused.

------
andrei_says_
These are not hard to build yourself, exactly as you want them. As for email,
SendGrid api would cover your needs.

This being said, I’m still curious to find out which CRM you end up using.

------
timpel
What did you end up using?

